# Pit bull, what bloodline, pure ?



## hugo feio (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello.
I've come to introduce you my dog. I got him, when he was only 20 days old, and I've had him for 3 years now. Unfortunately I didn't get him from a breeder, or was it from any responsible person. I got him, because he was about to be abandoned, so I have no idea about his pedigree I'd like to know if he is a pure pitbull, and if so, what bloodline is he of.
I was hoping you could give me some enlightment on this subject.
Some pictures of him...









































































Btw, he's name is Kinky. Nevermind, we're portuguese, so few people know what kinky really is. I guess the name came from a Bob Marley song, Kinky Reggae. I didn't choose the name, but I think it fits him wel, ahah.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Best guess would be to say he is mixed. if you can tell a dogs purity without a pedigree then that would make having papers pointless. You can not tell if a dog is pure let alone what bloodlines based on looks. Appreciate him as a pet and love him regardless. handsome dog you have.


----------



## hugo feio (Dec 27, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Best guess would be to say he is mixed. if you can tell a dogs purity without a pedigree then that would make having papers pointless. You can not tell if a dog is pure let alone what bloodlines based on looks. Appreciate him as a pet and love him regardless. handsome dog you have.


Of course, I'm asking by mere curiosity. Can you tell at least if he's a pure pit bull, and not a cross of a pit bull and another race...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no too me he looks mixed , in the laying down pics the head just seems more of a different breed then an apbt IMO... It is hard to tell though so many bully breeds are very similar in looks, builds, body , structure so even am staff to apbt you can have a hard time telling what it is based on looks. With the way the general public is and with the BSL issues all over I would rather call an unpapered dog a mix breed or shelter mutt then an APBT.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes Angel is right. Without registry papers there's no way to tell what breed or mix he might be. Our guess is as good as yours. As for APBT, doesn't look like one to me. He looks like some sort of bully breed and lab mix.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i agree with Angel and KG... looks mixed to me too. not to mention the prong collar doesnt look to be on him correctly either. but thats neither here nor there....


----------



## hugo feio (Dec 27, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i agree with Angel and KG... looks mixed to me too. not to mention the prong collar doesnt look to be on him correctly either. but thats neither here nor there....


What do you mean it's not correct ? He doesn't have a leash in none of the photos.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

She means that the Prong collar is just that not properly fitted for the dog. it should not hang off the neck like that it should be well fitted behind it's ears. Here is a visual Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar

As far as the dogs breed there is absolutely no way to be positive unless you know the dogs pedigree there are to many different breed combinations that can come together and appear to be one breed but, not have the specific breed in them.


----------



## hugo feio (Dec 27, 2012)

MSK said:


> She means that the Prong collar is just that not properly fitted for the dog. it should not hang off the neck like that it should be well fitted behind it's ears. Here is a visual Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar
> 
> As far as the dogs breed there is absolutely no way to be positive unless you know the dogs pedigree there are to many different breed combinations that can come together and appear to be one breed but, not have the specific breed in them.


Okay, understood. He doesn't really need it, just knowing it's there, is enough for him to behave during his walks. Even without it he is relatively easy to walk.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I believe he looks mixed as well. He's a handsome kiddo, though.


----------

